# Okay, who in Canada is carrying iphone accessories?



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Carbon doesn't have much yet. Does anyone know who's stocking at this point? Probably nobody I know, but I need some shiznit! 

The belkin adaptor, stereo out cable for the car, etc. :baby:


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Probably nobody yet, so your best bet is eBay or other online retailers.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

imachungry said:


> Carbon doesn't have much yet. Does anyone know who's stocking at this point? Probably nobody I know, but I need some shiznit!
> 
> The belkin adaptor, stereo out cable for the car, etc. :baby:


I assume you have an iPhone then? Have you had it unlocked or are you roaming on an AT&T account?


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

I doubt you'll see any iPhone accessories in Canada anytime soon....there just isn't a market for it (yet).

Madgunde: see here


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

hey imachungry,

way to not-so-subtly throw in my face that you have an iPhone and I don't 

can't wait to join the ranks of obnoxious iOwners next week!

I'll be sure to keep you posted.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

retrocactus said:


> Madgunde: see here


Thanks retroactus.

imachungry, good luck with your search for accessories. I concur with guytoronto that online will be your best bet. I don't think there are enough of you brave souls who will drop $530-630 CDN for a device they aren't even sure they'll be able to fully use, but I applaud you!

I'm waiting for Rogers to announce official support, or at least a proven unlocking method.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

im waiting for the new ipod lineup to come out - i suspect it will be exactly like the iPhone minus the phone, but with a bigger hard drive and the price will probably be less than the 8gb iphone.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

depmode101,

question: do you think it will have wifi though with safari and email? or will those features only be reserved for the phone?


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

I don't know about the new iPod doing Safari, E-mail, a bigger hard drive and being cheaper than the iPhone. That just doesn't add up.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

emalen said:


> hey imachungry,
> 
> way to not-so-subtly throw in my face that you have an iPhone and I don't
> 
> ...


I actually don't have to be obvnoxious. I find a simple tap-tap sends a visual cue to all the hot ladies in my coffee shop or passing by, and they gravitate like a prom queen to a tiara. 

The MILF's were a surprise for sure. Young'ins I expected. :baby: :love2:


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

depmode101 said:


> im waiting for the new ipod lineup to come out - i suspect it will be exactly like the iPhone minus the phone, but with a bigger hard drive and the price will probably be less than the 8gb iphone.


Yeah, me too. 

You could also check the BST section here.

They have some iPhones for sale along with accessories.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

MACinist said:


> Yeah, me too.
> 
> You could also check the BST section here.
> 
> They have some iPhones for sale along with accessories.


Thanks. Didn't think about howardforums.


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

I did some door to door in downtown TO to see if any accessories are available (The Source, Best Buy, Telephone Booth, Rogers, Apple Store etc..) as of this week no one yet carries any accessories for it!

Guy


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

guye said:


> I did some door to door in downtown TO to see if any accessories are available (The Source, Best Buy, Telephone Booth, Rogers, Apple Store etc..) as of this week no one yet carries any accessories for it!
> 
> Guy


Don't expect any of the mainstream retailers to carry anything for it until it officially comes to Canada. There just isn't the demand for it. If anyone carries them, it'll be small import dealers who will charge a hefty premium for sure.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

guye said:


> I did some door to door in downtown TO to see if any accessories are available (The Source, Best Buy, Telephone Booth, Rogers, Apple Store etc..) as of this week no one yet carries any accessories for it!
> 
> Guy


I just want to make a pitch again for the case-mate.com case I ordered, as it's not only ultra cool, but it has a just-as-important film that is placed over the iphone's screen, protecting it from scratches. I'm really impressed with it! And since you can't get it in Canada yet, you can order it through case-mate. 

http://www.case-mate.com/phones/apple

Pricey? Yes, but worth it for me.


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

Accurate Technologies has some items but very limited for now. I bought my Griffin Elan Snap-in from them. They are located around Sheppard & Steeles in Toronto.

Guy


----------



## Munchie (Mar 10, 2006)

*Accessories*

Apple Store Buffalo, Apple reseller in Halton will overnight order it for you and with exchange rates at 3%, not bad, or a Sunday afternoon frive to Walden Galleria. I picked up mine at 5th Avenue New York, they had and iPhone to go package with everything in it for an extra 80. included spare dock, griffin snap in, bluetooth earphone and extreme mac car charger.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

I'd like to buy some iPhone accessories, and thought I could just order them directly from Apple.com

Apparently not.

With that in mind... Do I have to drive to Buffalo to buy a Apple iPhone TTY Adapter (so I can use my own earphones with the iPhone)... or does someone in Toronto sell any iPhone Accessories yet or an adaptor that might work!

Thanks


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

emalen said:


> I'd like to buy some iPhone accessories, and thought I could just order them directly from Apple.com
> 
> Apparently not.
> 
> ...


Can I suggest you do what I did: simply cut down the earphones. I was reluctant at first but it's dead simple and then your earplugs work and no drive to Buffalo.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

imachungry said:


> Can I suggest you do what I did: simply cut down the earphones. I was reluctant at first but it's dead simple and then your earplugs work and no drive to Buffalo.


There are inexpensive adapters available online I'm sure.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

madgunde said:


> There are inexpensive adapters available online I'm sure.


This might look like this:
what the adapter looks like.


----------

